# Mit Hibernate (mit Annotation) auf Views zugreifen



## der_guenn (24. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon verrät, ich würde gerne mit Hibernate auf Database-Views zugreifen und dies am besten unter Benutzung von HQL und unter Benutzung von Annotations.
Hat dies jemand schon mal gemacht und kann paar Tips geben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## der_guenn (24. Apr 2012)

Ok...hat sich erledigt...ganz ganz simple
einfach nur 


```
@Table(name="VIEWXYZ")
public class ClassXYZ implements Serializable {
```

plus

```
Query createQuery = session.createQuery("from ClassXYZ");
```

Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Lösungen


----------



## Marcinek (24. Apr 2012)

Für Hibernate / JDBC verhalten sich views exakt wie Tabellen oder MTQs. 

Natürlich kannst du hier abhängig von der Datenbank keine inserts machen.

Schade, dass hier google nicht helfen konnte. Die lassen scheinbar nach.


----------

